# Daito Ryu Aikijujutsu



## 23rdwave (Nov 5, 2015)

This is the kind of demonstration that got me interested in aikido and eventually it became one of the reasons I left. But if I was training with this guy I might have stayed with it.

Daito Ryu Aikijujutsu & Yawara Demo


----------



## hoshin1600 (Nov 5, 2015)

If I had seen this when I first started Aikido I would never have done it.  This video is very odd to me.  The uke is obviously acting.  There is lots of show boating going on.  And why the heck has the footage been manipulated to look black and white and appear to be old when clearly it's filmed in the states fairly recent.  Why does the title use daito ryu and ninjutsu as a description? I see nothing in the techniques other than some basics and the rest to me is foolishness.


----------



## 23rdwave (Nov 6, 2015)

We use to call it Goofido.


----------



## clfsean (Nov 6, 2015)

That's craptacular.


----------



## Chris Parker (Nov 19, 2015)

23rdwave said:


> This is the kind of demonstration that got me interested in aikido and eventually it became one of the reasons I left. But if I was training with this guy I might have stayed with it.
> 
> Daito Ryu Aikijujutsu & Yawara Demo



Hmm… There was almost nothing of Daito Ryu origin in that clip… "Soke" Bernie Lau (cousin and teacher of the guy in the video, Chris Matsuo) did bits of some arts that share a lineal connection to Daito Ryu (although not always clearly, officially, or particularly credibly)… and came up with his own largely made up stuff in Hawaii, naming it Icho Ryu Aikijutsu, as well as the completely made up and historically baseless "Shorinjin Ryu Ninjutsu"…

In other words, if you stayed with this guy because you liked his approach, okay… but you would likely have been fed a bunch of less-than-nutritious morsels being peddled as truth… I think that's about as diplomatically as I can put it on this site…


----------



## elder999 (Nov 19, 2015)

Chris Parker said:


> Hmm… There was almost nothing of Daito Ryu origin in that clip… "Soke" Bernie Lau (cousin and teacher of the guy in the video, Chris Matsuo) did bits of some arts that share a lineal connection to Daito Ryu (although not always clearly, officially, or particularly credibly)… and came up with his own largely made up stuff in Hawaii, naming it Icho Ryu Aikijutsu, as well as the completely made up and historically baseless "Shorinjin Ryu Ninjutsu"…n fed a bunch of less-than-nutritious morsels being peddled as truth… I think that's about as diplomatically as I can put it on this site…



Hey, Bernie cops to his background and the origins of  Itchy&Scratchy Ryu........don't think he had anything to do with "Bloodline Shorinji Saito Ryu Ninshitsu"..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(CHris Matsuo is all about the gung fu, now... )


----------



## 23rdwave (Nov 20, 2015)

Chris Parker said:


> Hmm… There was almost nothing of Daito Ryu origin in that clip… "Soke" Bernie Lau (cousin and teacher of the guy in the video, Chris Matsuo) did bits of some arts that share a lineal connection to Daito Ryu (although not always clearly, officially, or particularly credibly)… and came up with his own largely made up stuff in Hawaii, naming it Icho Ryu Aikijutsu, as well as the completely made up and historically baseless "Shorinjin Ryu Ninjutsu"…
> 
> In other words, if you stayed with this guy because you liked his approach, okay… but you would likely have been fed a bunch of less-than-nutritious morsels being peddled as truth… I think that's about as diplomatically as I can put it on this site…



I was joking. Just like the guys in the video.


----------



## Chris Parker (Nov 21, 2015)

Yeah… that really didn't come through at all. There's no use of any smiley's to indicate a joke, nothing in the thread title, and nothing in your OP that indicates anything other than a serious comment that you'd have stayed if you were with this guy… so… was there a way we were supposed to tell you were joking? And, out of interest, what makes you think the guys in the video themselves are "joking"? Cause… they weren't.


----------



## greytowhite (Dec 1, 2015)

elder999 said:


> don't think he had anything to do with "Bloodline Shorinji Saito Ryu Ninshitsu"..



Not the Bloodline guy, his brother.


----------



## elder999 (Dec 2, 2015)

greytowhite said:


> Not the Bloodline guy, his brother.


Don't know that he had anything to do with the Saitos at all......


----------



## Chris Li (Dec 29, 2015)

Filmed down the street at the old YBA (Young Buddhist's Association) when it was still at the Hongwanji Mission School. Chris Matsuo still teaches Bagua and some other stuff down the street from where I live.

Those guys were part of a Daito-ryu Roppokai study group under Seigo Okamoto. He actually filmed some videos in Hawaii with them. Eventually, the group broke up and folks went their separate ways, I don't think that any of them continued in Daito-ryu.

Best,

Chris


----------

